# old ZEMO antiseptic bottle with defect



## devanie (Jun 11, 2011)

I have a ZEMO antiseptic lotion for skin & scalp bottle. All good and said but this bottle has a huge defect on one side. Almost like when it was first molded and taken out, someone squeezed it with a thumb on one side. Can anyone tell me about this. How old is it, is it a true defect and its worth?  Thank you.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 11, 2011)

Interesting bottle. Hard to say if that was deformed after blowing or was in a fire. Glass factories typically had poor quality control so it wouldnt nessisarily be culled after making.  
 I can assure you no one pressed their thumb on it while the glass was plastic ... well there is that guy lefty[]
 The Zemo bottles are common so it has no significant value I'm afraid. Just a curiosity.


----------



## devanie (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you for your quick response. I considered a poss. fire but it has no discoloration or scarring. Do you know how old it is?


----------



## swizzle (Jun 11, 2011)

Not all bottles that were burned show signs of the burn. It could also have been done at home under controlled circumstances by someone with a little more experience in melting glass. I don't think I could replicate that. Chances are that it just wasn't formed right in the first place. Sweet defect, someone will be able to find some shelf space for it. Swiz


----------



## devanie (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 11, 2011)

> Do you know how old it is?


 
 cant see the top but I'll assume its not screw top. Likely sometime around 1910-1920.


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 11, 2011)

Hello devanie,

 Here's an older post with a bit of history: https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-61572/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm#61720  Scroll down to the bottom.

 You are not telling us the rest of the embossing, nor showing the bottle in it's entirety.

 Here's an Ad from 1935.





 LOOKS like it is a semi-melty to me.


----------

